# To hate someone/something



## Ladymeri

Hello everyone 
I wanted to know that which verb is better to use when you want to say that you hate someone or something 미워하다 or 혐오하다?

Thank you for helping me


----------



## TeaJessie

Hi,

미워하다 is the one that's most used in speech.


----------



## CharlesLee

Both of them are able to be spoken in Korean.


----------



## tkgeek

Hmm, though doesn't 미워하다 have a less strong meaning of 'hate' than in English?

A long time ago I got quite upset when a female friend of mine said 미워. In the end she explained it was sounds playful in Korean.


----------



## CharlesLee

tkgeek said:


> Hmm, though doesn't 미워하다 have a less strong meaning of 'hate' than in English?
> 
> A long time ago I got quite upset when a female friend of mine said 미워. In the end she explained it was sounds playful in Korean.




*'Got upset or mad at somebody'* have a less strong degree than hate in English.

It could be written in Korean as "*화나다*", and in the above case said *"미워" in Korean as always have no intense sense at all*.

So, it should be the very least intense sense in Korean, almost equal to 'Got mad or upset at somebody',

for example, "I don't like the way you have done" = 미워, and I would speak or translate in English as " You're so mean, or don't be so nasty or mean."

so, if necessary, I have to translate in English properly, I would never use 'hate verb' in that case but prob go for dislike verb.

When you usually  hate, or detest  somebody in Korean, one tends to say as in " 나는 someone이 싫어, or 증오해 *not 미워*."

미워 implies you're more likely to talk to the person without severe sense and only relates

to the past action someone justnow did, or words said.

So usually said between family and friends, for example, "엄마, 미워!"

expressing one's emotion or feeling at the moment, got mad or upset at one's own mama.

Be sure less than got mad or upset sometimes but from time to time equal to got upset.


----------



## Hoonk

혐오하다 is quite strong to use. I'd use it like 나는 바퀴벌레를 혐오해. (=정말 화날 정도로 싫어)

미워하다.. can be used as in.. I used to hate my sister. 난 내 여동생을 미워했었어. (a little stronger than 싫어했었어)

But usually, I'd use 싫어하다 instead of 미워하다 or 혐오하다.


----------



## CharlesLee

Hoonk said:


> 혐오하다 is quite strong to use. I'd use it like 나는 바퀴벌레를 혐오해. (=정말 화날 정도로 싫어)
> 
> 미워하다.. can be used as in.. I used to hate my sister. 난 내 여동생을 미워했었어. (a little stronger than 싫어했었어)
> 
> But usually, I'd use 싫어하다 instead of 미워하다 or 혐오하다.



No, you even don't know the extend of the verbal difference between hate and dislike in English, and what is applied to which answer.

혐오하다 is meant to include both 싫어하다 and 미워하다. In addition, talking about people, 싫어하다 is absolutely stronger than 미워하다.

So, please study more Korean despite where you are from.

*tkgeek got it correctly.  *


----------

